# Michigan bucks in July



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Two of the four I got pics from game cam. Kinda small aren't they ? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice deer Tom !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Tom thats a pair of Dandy's---Hope you getthe BIGG'EN----------------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice deer,Tom. Hope you connect!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice bucks there, nice to see some more weight on them though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That alfalfa starting to pay off already. Give those skinny runts some corn! LOL


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

very nice looking bucks. Now just to make sure you have the figured out so you know where to be opening day. Where you best think you should be anyway haha.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya Poe. They usually change up by mid September around here just before Oct. 1 opening day. It's just nice to see passing on little ones and shooting more does helps around here. There's another one similar to the big guy that wasn't on my cam. I only had it out for 5 days and had 5 different bucks show up. There are corn fields planted on either side of my farm and mine has tall grass and a sanctuary. I know where they are usually. Getting there without being busted is a different story ! Thanks guys ! It's gonna be a long 2 months !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

hassell said:


> Some nice bucks there, nice to see some more weight on them though.


 Definitely Rick. This is because of the drought. Alot of stress on these poor guys. They are all over my food plots and that's one of the reasons for planting them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> That alfalfa starting to pay off already. Give those skinny runts some corn! LOL


 Didn't plant it yet Rick. Mid September is the target date. I brush hogged several areas and clover has come back time. I have at least five different kinds of clover out there. Even though I shot a small buck out of frustration last year we normally pass on the young ones. This is the result of good management.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Tom, dont confuse management with cant hit squat LOL, some nice ones there all right!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well it is a good looking herd Tom. Your hard work and patience looks to be paying dividends. It will be a long wait until October.

They just moved archery season to October 1st here! We just got a whole 2 weeks more of deer season!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good for you guys. Ours has been the 1st as long as I can remember.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Those are sure some dandies Tom


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Is the one in the back a 3 legged deer?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Is the one in the back a 3 legged deer?


 I looked close it looks like hes poking the other deer with his front left leg!! See the leg blurs? Probably was telling his buddy to say CHEESE!! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, I noticed that Rick. He's pawing at the other one. Let's see him try that in October ! LOL Thanks guys ! I wasn't too excited about the hunt this year until June when I've had a bunch of different bucks showing up. Made me feel good they made it through the season with the pressure we have around here. It proved to me that baiting drives them nocturnal. My neighbor who put out a feeder right next to my property line never saw a deer all season. HMMMM


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Good for you guys. Ours has been the 1st as long as I can remember.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Yes but now that they've preempted us with youth hunt, early doe hunt, and whatever it still makes it a bit more challenging come Oct 1. I think I'll just stick to squirrel hunting until Nov15 or later.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL! Hey George smile for the camera! It is the only time Ol' Tom will see us! Thanks for the Grub Tom.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Come on... No one thought that was funny? What do I have to do smash watermelons? LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought it was pretty darn good ! They like that salt block in the summer. It's just off to the side of one of my food plots. It's the best way to get them to stand still for 2 seconds. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

There we go.... The ego boost I was waiting for. Thanks Tom. LOL Yeah the salt block gets them every time. We can't use them here though. NY says no no.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No mineral blocks, no feeders (I would not use a feeder anyway). You can plant food. That is about it. No roots... No go.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's when you take the concentrated salt water and pour it over a stump


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly Fred. That and even molasses. They will destroy it in certain times of the year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, it would, on both counts.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The molasses would be but if you use your head and state your doing vegatation control with the salt water, you might get by, LOL at least thats how the ranchers use to get their cattle to eat the Manzanita to control it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not cattle though..... LOL My land can be very wet some years. So when I get tired of swimming in the soup, I spend a lot of time hunting public lands.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's the opinion of whichever officer you talk to. While I'm not saying to break the law I was just agreeing with Fred. It's all politics as we plant food plots and it's not baiting, go figure. Don't read too deep into this guys as it's all opinion and not fact. Also, I've seen deer destroy an area that's had Urea dumped on the ground. An old farmer used to do it up north to empty his tanks. The deer made a huge crater around it. Must have been some good stuff in there !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Two of the four I got pics from game cam. Kinda small aren't they ? LOL


 Very nice! hope they hang around for you to get an arrow in one. my big deer usally disappear too in sept. July,august, on the crops and no pressure and there there.. Then squirrel season and the nuts start fallin and there back in there safe area. nov.2 thru nov.12 works for me, south michigan bump it back about 4 day, halloween. Goodluck!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Made me feel good they made it through the season with the pressure we have around here. *It proved to me that baiting drives them nocturnal.* My neighbor who put out a feeder right next to my property line never saw a deer all season. HMMMM


Great observation. It took me a couple of years using a feeder to come to the same conclusion. My feeder will not be in use this season. I hate not feeding the critters, but I'm curious to see if my daytime activity increases.

How many acres is your farm? I only have ten acres. Trying to manage a herd is out of the question in reality. But, I let the little bucks walk in hopes that they do survive.

Here is my target buck so far for this fall. Same buck I targeted all last season.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, he's a big boy ! I have 25 acres with another 65 locked down. The biggest thing is creating a sanctuary you never enter except for just after the season for scouting. Doesn't have to be big just safe from pressure. Several downed trees and tops in an area sometimes will suffice. Give it space and they'll use it. Not shooing the little ones also helps. I'm truly amazed by how many survived last years onslaught of hunters here.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a nice buck you are after D!ck......I really like the forked browtine, it give him character.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Not a heavy beam But definitely a keeper, looks to be in decent shape.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice deer Horton. I amlooking forward to seeing the close ups once season gets here.


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow! I wish we had Whitetail deer in Sweden...

Sent from my Xperia Active.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm with you bones44. Amazing how many survive from season to season.

Wish I had 80 acres to try to manage. But, the ten I have keeps me busy enough. Always trees that fall across my trails or grass that needs mowed.

I feel for you Perry. Without whitetails to chase I think my life would be incomplete. I eat, drink and sleep whitetails 365 days a year. My wife had the nerve to tell me I'm obsessed. Funny thing was she was sitting here beside me last evening looking through 1289 photos from my trail camera card pull yesterday. Life Is Good!!!


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Hortontoter said:


> I feel for you Perry. Without whitetails to chase I think my life would be incomplete. I eat, drink and sleep whitetails 365 days a year. My wife had the nerve to tell me I'm obsessed. Funny thing was she was sitting here beside me last evening looking through 1289 photos from my trail camera card pull yesterday. Life Is Good!!!


Life is very good Hortontoter! We have plenty of deer over here: Fallow, Red and Roe deer. But I must say the Whitetail is the best looking one.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Perry Stalker said:


> Life is very good Hortontoter! We have plenty of deer over here: Fallow, Red and Roe deer. But I must say the Whitetail is the best looking one.


 Yea they look good---- next to mashed potatos and gravy, corn bread, purple hull peas, collards and iced tea. Kind of like make-up on a woman--just the right amount and variety and its a grand slam


----------

